# HKS in Freehand MX nutzen



## butrov (1. April 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe einen HKS Farbfächer von einer Druckerei bekommen, aus denen ich
mir meine Schmuckfarben auswählen kann. Wie läuft das jetzt in Freehand? Kann ich da irgendwo eine HKS Farbpalette importieren bzw. wo bekommt man die her. Ich habe in meinem Fächer so Farbbezeichnungen wie z.B. 11KU usw.

Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen

Gruß
butrov


----------



## Fey (1. April 2004)

Hallo butrov,

es ist eigentlich sch***-egal, welche Farbe du nimmst. Wenn du sie mit deinem gewünschten HKS-Farbwert benennst, weiß jede Druckerei, was gemeint ist. Allerdings möchtest du wahrscheinlich auch auf dem Monitor sehen, wie es ungefähr aussehen soll. Zwei Möglichkeiten fallen mir da spontan ein:

1. Eine Farbe zusammen mischen, die deiner Wahl ähnlich sieht.
2. In Photoshop kann man HKS-Farben auswählen. Dort den CMYK-Wert in Freehand eintragen. Ist zwar immer noch nicht 100% das, was du auf deinem Fächer siehst, aber das funktioniert sowieso nur auf richtig kalibrierten Monitoren.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## butrov (1. April 2004)

Aber es gibt noch auch welche für Pantone, wie wie weiß dieser internationale Standart sind,oder?

Das ich einfach nur meine Farbe den HKS Namen gebe funktioniert bestimmt , aber was is wenn ich eine komplexe freehand Datei hab, da kann ich doch der Druckerei nicht zumuten, dass die die Farben alle selber anpassen, oder verstehe ich dich da falsch


----------



## Fey (1. April 2004)

Hallo,

stellen wir uns das doch mal folgendermaßen vor:

Ein Regal in einer Druckerei. Auf diesem Regal ganz viele Farbeimer. Auf jedem steht HKS XX. Du sagst, du hättest gerne HKS 32, also Farbe in den Drucker geschüttet und gedruckt.

Das jetzt mal ganz vereinfacht. Also HKS-Farben sind schon zusammen gestellt und werden nicht erst noch zusammen gemischt.

Ich habe auch mal eine Vorlage auf Wunsch des Druckers in Magenta angelegt und dann den HKS-Wert für mein Grün mitgeteilt.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## butrov (1. April 2004)

Hab mich mal noch ein bissel im Internet umgeschaut. Hier der Link für die HKS Farbbibliothek für Freehand, einfach runterladen, doppelklick und alle HKS Farben sind in Freehand importiert.
hks freehand bibliothek 

gruß butrov


----------



## Fey (1. April 2004)

Hi,

suuuupi, thx. Ich bin bisher immer den Umweg über Photoshop gegangen. Vereinfacht das ganze doch stark. 

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## marwin (1. April 2004)

Es geht noch besser hiermit: http://www.dtp-praxis.de/tipps/paletten_fh.htm

Dort gibt es die HKS-Farbpalette als Farbbibliothek (Auswahl und Bedienung wie wenn man eine Pantone-Farbe im FreeHand raussucht).

marwin


----------



## butrov (2. April 2004)

jo, is das gleiche in grün, bei mir musste man vorher bloß noch die importierten farben als bibliothek speichern um sie dann importieren zu können, weiß auch nit warum, aber naja hauptsache es .  

gruß
butrov


----------



## ziriander (13. April 2004)

oder noch einfacher:  downloaden - einfügen - fertig


gruß
ziriander


----------

